# Aquadive 300 or Helson sharkmaster 1000



## CorryL (Feb 9, 2019)

Im torn between the 2, love the look of the Helson but the Aquadive seems to be better built. Need help! Lol


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

No doubt, get the Aquadive. It's a much better built watch.


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

For the sakr of quality buy the AD.


----------



## JeffL (Jun 6, 2006)

I would go with the Aquadive 300. IMO a better quality watch.


----------



## oillempis (Feb 14, 2019)

Aquadive +1


----------



## Ladit (Apr 22, 2017)

With the Aquadive you'll also buy an original, not an hommage.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Aquadive all day, amazing build quality and an original design. but I’m partial


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Depends what you want to use the watch for , I've had several aquadive watches and always been blown away with the quality the only weak point for me was the bezel click mechanism I was not a fan of the lazer cut click spring had a couple break and had to replace, too fragile on a overwise perfect tough watch

Helson look nice but are really just that a nice looking fashion watch made by fullswing in China who make pretty much every micro brand , recently been plagued by leaking gaskets rusting bezel click, 
With the aquadive you don't have to worry about water but I'd be very careful with the Helson and avoid water in fact I would avoid Helson completely I've had a couple but never again


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Ive not had any trouble with my Helson but it’s 4+ years old. It’s hard to maintain QC in a small outfit when you have a series of staff turnovers. We know that Helson can make good watches, it will they get their respective butts in gear and tighten up a ship that had a very loyal following considering how expensive they are as a micro brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

+1 for AD


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Aquadive.


----------



## centaur (Jun 3, 2010)

100% Aquadive. Helson is great in its niche, but for the price, engineering, and most importantly, after sales support, Aquadive is a winner.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I’m not a huge fan of that style. For me there are plenty of 1000m watches that are less bulky. I just sold my Helson Blackbeard, but that’s an entirely different style of watch. I loved it, but I would go with the original design if you will be diving a lot. 

Helson went through a shaky period between mid 2016-mid 2018. I guess a ton of turnover and some balls were dropped. 

Considering how much they charge, they should have secured a movement contract with Sellita or dropped their prices a bit as the 9015 and the ETA/Sellita are much different in cost. The 9015 comes fully regulated, but for heavy duty wok I want something with high quality shock resistance like Incabloc or preferably Nivachoc available of the top grade ETA/Sellita. Even elaborated ETA Sellita use a different style of balance wheel in elaborated movements or higher. 
That said I had no problems with my Miyota driven Blackbeard. 

I really don’t know what Citizen or Miyota uses. I just know that Miyota movements are a bit shaky and I don’t want that affecting my balance wheel. 

Best of luck with this specialty diving watch. Most of us Meer mortals won’t make it even close to 100m. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Never heard of Helison but a quick look on their site and it seems some models are not exactly original. Even the font is the same as the Omega ploprof.


----------

